

Show HN: Hacker News Wisdom - timdaub
https://hnwisdom.herokuapp.com

======
timdaub
OP here:

In the last 2h I hacked this together.

It's simple and maybe lacks some features. As I'm very short on time - writing
my bachelor thesis - some help would be great:
[https://github.com/TimDaub/hnwisdom](https://github.com/TimDaub/hnwisdom)

:)

